# TRU TECHNOLOGY BILLET 2110S AMPLIFIER



## strkrfan13

UP FOR SALE IS A NEW TRU TECHNOLOGY BILLET SERIES 2110S 110X2 RMS 2CHANNEL AMP SELLING BOTH HERE AND EBAY 850obo


----------



## NR77TY

I've got 2 B2110s and have never had a day's problem. In Sydney, Australia so ambient temps can get pretty high. Never had a thermal shutdown. Sound quality is absolutely flawless. I would the go so far as to say the SQ would rival some high end audiophile amps. I've added a link for what you're after. But numbers don't do this amp credit. At this price, you'd be sorry if miss out. Especially at this price. Bargain!

trutechnology.com/products/billet/b2110s/index.html


----------



## Schizm

http://trutechnology.com/products/billet/b2110s/index.html

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluewave

delete, its another website glitch, showed up as a new thread


----------

